# LG Optimus Pad L-06C Rooting Help



## xXxRaz0r029xXx (May 22, 2012)

Hello everyone, what software do I use to root my Optimus Pad L-06C. Please reply ASAP. Thanks


----------



## Moabizzi (Mar 20, 2012)

xXxRaz0r029xXx said:


> Hello everyone, what software do I use to root my Optimus Pad L-06C. Please reply ASAP. Thanks


Rooting - lg-v909 - Project to port CyanogenMod to the LGE G-Slate v9xx line of tablets - Google Project Hosting


----------



## xXxRaz0r029xXx (May 22, 2012)

Thank you very much! I thought it wasn't gonna work with that but suddenly it works!


----------

